# Stingsilvers



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

I used a plain silver stingsilver down at hatteras this past friday and dang did I land some decent blues! First time using this lure and I am pleased!

Now my Q! Have any of yall landed stripers using a stingsilver? Will they hit it? I plan on going to Nags Head this upcoming november and would like to use these!

THANKS!

Greg


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

By far my favorite Goto metal.......Casted, jigged etc....Love em...Yes stripers will nail them, I've had more experience using them for jigging, but have casted into feeding schools on occassion and had great results....


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

Singletjeff said:


> By far my favorite Goto metal.......Casted, jigged etc....Love em...Yes stripers will nail them, I've had more experience using them for jigging, but have casted into feeding schools on occassion and had great results....


Thanks for the response! I figured they would hit this metal! They do have a nice looking action when retrieved!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

What color/size did you use?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

3-4 ounce stings or shore lure co bunker spoons work great, my favorite is pink/white


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll second what jeff said. I use them because the stripers and blues like em . Blues can't bite em in half like the storms and i can cast them a country mile to get to the stripers. I use 1 1/5oz, 1 5/8oz, 2oz. Just found out blues like the 2oz pink and white.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

See, I don't like the colors.....I use Gold, Chrome, Chrome/black or CHrome/Blue, I always use 2oz and always break one of the hooks off (when you get into something thick and you have that third hook, you waste too much time unhooking)


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

Singletjeff said:


> What color/size did you use?


1 1/5 oz I believe, I will check the box tonight to make sure! I bought it that morning! 

color was plain silver!

worked like a charm, hit the water and bam blue on!

I love how u can cast those things out like a mile, hahah!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cast like a bullet and fish like dinomite *spell check* caught several blues Friday the 13th on the beach just north of Hatteras Inlet on the plane silver. Casting blind. But then again, there aint much of anything flashy that a blue wont hit.

They do cast like a mile. Caught a pelican off of one that day too....casted, and the line from the 'rainbow' was falling and he flew through it...  luckily he didnt put up much of fight when we were trying to get it unhooked....Thanks to the guy that was below me that day for helping me untangle him.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

PSUPOWER said:


> I used a plain silver stingsilver down at hatteras this past friday and dang did I land some decent blues! First time using this lure and I am pleased!
> 
> Now my Q! Have any of yall landed stripers using a stingsilver? Will they hit it? I plan on going to Nags Head this upcoming november and would like to use these!
> 
> ...


From someone who has had little success with lures in the surf did you know the fish were there before you casted to them or where you just tossing out the lure hoping they would be there. I don't fish your neck of the woods and I am 4x4 challenged so I usually only fish where I can walk over. I setup my bait poles and then sling lures while waiting for a hit. I have never had a hit on a lure in the suds.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> From someone who has had little success with lures in the surf did you know the fish were there before you casted to them or where you just tossing out the lure hoping they would be there. I don't fish your neck of the woods and I am 4x4 challenged so I usually only fish where I can walk over. I setup my bait poles and then sling lures while waiting for a hit. I have never had a hit on a lure in the suds.


Howdy RUSH fan! Hemispheres is my favorite RUSH album! I like your user-name 

As for the Q, just a lot of bird activity and having to be at the right place at the right time and tossing the silver stingsilver in those situations helped land me the blues!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> From someone who has had little success with lures in the surf did you know the fish were there before you casted to them or where you just tossing out the lure hoping they would be there. I don't fish your neck of the woods and I am 4x4 challenged so I usually only fish where I can walk over. I setup my bait poles and then sling lures while waiting for a hit. I have never had a hit on a lure in the suds.


I know youre not refering to me, but we were casting blind, catching a few on bait at dead low tide.... Did see some working way out earlier, but they were way out.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> I know youre not refering to me, but we were casting blind, catching a few on bait at dead low tide.... Did see some working way out earlier, but they were way out.


The two times the birds were in CLOSE! Just casted and hooked! It was soo much fun b/c I was using a light action rod and reel!

I know this those BLUES come in CLOSE! Lady beside us was fishing for flounder and her line had to only be 10 yrds out or maybe less and she landed a couple blues flounder fishing!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

PSUPOWER said:


> The two times the birds were in CLOSE! Just casted and hooked! It was soo much fun b/c I was using a light action rod and reel!
> 
> I know this those BLUES come in CLOSE! Lady beside us was fishing for flounder and her line had to only be 10 yrds out or maybe less and she landed a couple blues flounder fishing!


I was making about an 80yd cast....and the fish I caught I saw hit right in the last breaker before the beach  lol


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Stingslivers*

I hear there good on Speckles and Flounder too;I tried them at LIP when it got too rough to use a Gottcha Plug.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't caught a striper on a singsilver yet, but I have with a Hopkins lure. Same thing almost. So I'm sure at the right place at the right time a stingsilver would work.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I have caught many flounder on the Stingsilvers ....just bounce or drag them across the bottom ....I usually only use them when the bigger fish are there and the birds are working close in, but ill from time to time throw em and fast retrieve about 30 or so times in a row, if no luck ill try the bouncing or dragging method and have caught the flounder that way and even some big trout ...


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

I can see 'em bustin near the light line, i just cast into the light and burn back into the dark. Stripers will chase 'em all the way to me if i don't hook up. water is shallow there and there are two snags forming a "T", if you want to lose your lure all you have to do is bounce it across the bottom.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

I've had good success for pups and stripers in the fall jigging a stingsilver under small blues gorging on glass minnows (which happens a lot this time of year). If you can get below the blues you can get into some larger species. I think the jigged stingsilver looks like an injured glass minnow bouncing around the bottom. 

Also, as far as the blues coming in close - definitely. Lots of times they are right at the beach break...along with pups, specks and stripers, etc.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sting silvers work great for stripers. I usually bend the barbs to help get the hook out of the fishes mouth easier (make sure you keep a tight line on the fish when reeling him in). I use only the chrome ones.


----------

